# cracked beam on cedar pergola



## brianxmurray (Jun 5, 2012)

Contractor just finished up today installing a cedar pergola and i noticed a crack on the beam. Should i live with it or circle back with the contractor to get fixed?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

This is not a structural issue, if anything it is an aesthetic issue. If your contract called for installation with no splits, you might have a case, else I would not worry about it.


----------



## brianxmurray (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you for the quick response. Contract called for rough sawn cedar.. so I'm good with it since it shouldn't pose a structural risk


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If it bothers you something like Abatron epoxy filler, tinted to match the cedar or the color you stain it, will make it so you never notice it. Most would not anyhow.


----------

